# Irony's CINEBENCH 11.5 Score Thread



## Irony (Dec 23, 2011)

This is a Thread to compare Cinebench 11.5 scores. Duh.

Just Post a Screenshot of your Cinebench score, and also say what Graphics card you have; Cinebench only shows the series. Don't bother with a validation link, I guess I'll trust most of you to being somewhat honest 

I.e.:

My card is a 6770







I'll keep this first post updated with new scores, provided there are any. 


To start off, 



MetalRacer: i73930K @5.2: 15.12 points
Graphics: 5870+5850: 110.20fps

cadaveca: i73960X @3.3: 13.40 points
Graphics: 6950: 102.55fps

Live Or Die: i73930K @4.0: 12.07 points
Graphics: GTX480: 55.58fps

Grnfinger: i72600K @3.4: 9.77 points
Graphics: 5970: 105.70fps

cadaveca: i72600K @4.6: 8.90 points
Graphics: 6950: 97.56fps

mm67: i72600K @4.5: 8.84 points
Graphics: 68XX: 96.32fps​
brandonwh64: i72600K @3.4: 8.44 points
Graphics: 5850: 91.578fps

BarbaricSoul: i72600K @3.4: 8.48 points
Graphics: 2x5870: 94.44fps

erocker: i52500K @5.0: 8.01 points
Graphics: 6950: 100.64fps​
Irony: Phenom II x6 1090T @4.2: 7.46 points
Graphics: 6770: 69.25fps

Chevy350: i72600K @3.4: 6.54 points
Graphics: 6950: 83.92fps

f22a4bandit: i7960 @3.2: 5.39 points
Graphics: 6870: 63.47fps​
Trickson: Intel Q9650 @4.0: 4.87 points
Graphics: x@5770: 67.45

JrRacinFan: Phenom II x4 555: 4.59 points
Graphics: GTX460: 49.40fps

xxdozer32: Phenom II x4 965 @3.9: 4.42 points
Graphics: GTX460: 44.25fps​


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 24, 2011)

troll.



<will be back with results soon!>


----------



## Grnfinger (Dec 24, 2011)

A quick run on my 24/7 settings


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2011)

sub'd


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 24, 2011)

too long time to dload


----------



## chevy350 (Dec 24, 2011)

here ya go


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 24, 2011)

just did it, doesnt seem to be utalizing my crossfire is there something i need to select.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 24, 2011)

desktop system in system specs


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 24, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> just did it, doesnt seem to be utalizing my crossfire is there something i need to select.



I'm getting the same thing considering my score with crossfireX 5870 is about equal to Chevy's single 6950.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2011)

As a dual core x2 555 + GTX460 @ 840/1800





Will be back with a quad run


----------



## trickson (Dec 24, 2011)

Here is my dated old crap setups run .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 24, 2011)

Here is mine!

Rig in specs <<<<<






Deleted my first post cause I forgot CPUZ/GPUZ


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2011)

As a quad


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 24, 2011)

Sweet run Jr


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 24, 2011)

hye bradon how did you get it to run crossfire that score is inmpressive i got 60fps with 1 6870 and only utiziling it at 45%....it doesnt seem to support crossfire at all, unless theres a trick. it didnt do anything to my second card at all

lol this benchmark is broken, ill take furmark any day of the week.

just irratated it doesnt support Xfire


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Sweet run Jr



Thanks bro. Im still clocking up and stabling stuff out. Trying to push ram/nb a little.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 24, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> just did it, doesnt seem to be utalizing my crossfire is there something i need to select.



Thats because CINEBENCH doesn't have Crossfire or SLI support .


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 24, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Thats because CINEBENCH doesn't have Crossfire or SLI support .



yeah i figured something like that, oh well, just seems like kinda a pointless benchmark, seeing that most people that benchmark are the kinda people that have high end machines. oh well


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 24, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> yeah i figured something like that, oh well, just seems like kinda a pointless benchmark, seeing that most people that benchmark are the kinda people that have high end machines. oh well



Yer i don't think it was made for people like us more just a compatibility benchmark for business's to see if there systems could run OpenGL well enough for CINEMA 4D, It doesn't even push GPUs to there max performance levels.


----------



## Irony (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm really surprised at the discrepancy between i72600Ks at 3.4. From 8.8 points to 6.5


----------



## Grnfinger (Dec 24, 2011)

Very pleased with this one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 24, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> hye bradon how did you get it to run crossfire that score is inmpressive i got 60fps with 1 6870 and only utiziling it at 45%....it doesnt seem to support crossfire at all, unless theres a trick. it didnt do anything to my second card at all
> 
> lol this benchmark is broken, ill take furmark any day of the week.
> 
> just irratated it doesnt support Xfire



Thats not in crossfire, Its a single OCed 5850 950/1150!


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats not in crossfire, Its a single OCed 5850 950/1150!



nice

and gringe wasup with your gpuz screen your video card isnt showing any clocks


----------



## Irony (Dec 24, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> Very pleased with this one.



Don't worry, you're still at the top of the food chain.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 24, 2011)

Heres mine dont forget this is only 1 GTX480 this program doesn't support multiple GPUs.


----------



## Grnfinger (Dec 24, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> nice
> 
> and gringe wasup with your gpuz screen your video card isnt showing any clocks



I think I need to update my GPUZ version, clocks showed in the other screenie.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 24, 2011)

How is my 5850 beating some of these higher Nvidia cards?


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> How is my 5850 beating some of these higher Nvidia cards?



cause team RED dont  around!!! thats why


----------



## Irony (Dec 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> How is my 5850 beating some of these higher Nvidia cards?



Cuz ATI is more better


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hmmm maybe a biased bench?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> How is my 5850 beating some of these higher Nvidia cards?



Because it OpenGL which depends on drivers more than a cards real world performance.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 24, 2011)

Im using the 12.1 preview but they are garbage for BF3. I have noticed dropped frame rates


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 24, 2011)

I couldn't let Brandon's 5850 outscore my 5870


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 24, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I couldn't let Brandon's 5850 outscore my 5870
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111224/cinebench2.jpg



You barely beat me  Is that as high as it will go?

*EDIT*

HAD TO ONE UP YOU LOLZ


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 24, 2011)

no, but I don't have catalyst unlocked to allow me to take it higher.


@your edit: FUCKER


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 24, 2011)

barbaricsoul said:


> @your edit: Fucker



lolz


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 24, 2011)

Roflmao


damnit, afterburner is a 15min DL, on 3000/768 dsl sometimes sucks


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok Brandon, one up this one-


----------



## trickson (Dec 24, 2011)

Man this BM really sucks the big one ! No crossfire support and it barley even uses one card !


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice scores gentlemen!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 24, 2011)

3960X @ 4.6 GHz, 2133 MHz mem.

HD6950 2GB @ 800/1250(1408 Shaders)


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 24, 2011)

People should list the resolution used to avoid people applying a direct comparison.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 24, 2011)

damn, that GTX580 didn't score shit compared to my old 5870 or Brandon old 5850

@pantherx12- 1920*1200 res here


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 24, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> People should list the resolution used to avoid people applying a direct comparison.



I am not 100% sure on this, but i think the images rendered are the same resolution no matter what res the screen is at. At a larger res, the image is just smaller in the Cinebench window.

I use 1920x1080, at any rate.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 24, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Heres mine dont forget this is only 1 GTX480 this program doesn't support multiple GPUs.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111224/Untitled.png





cadaveca said:


> I am not 100% sure on this, but i think the images rendered are the same resolution no matter what res the screen is at. At a larger res, the image is just smaller in the Cinebench window.




I mentioned it the score the quoted post has a much lower score than I would expect for that card.

I get a higher score than that.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 24, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I mentioned it the score the quoted post has a much lower score than I would expect for that card.
> 
> I get a higher score than that.



Metal Racer's GTX580 got it's ass handed to it by my 5870. This bench definently favors AMD/ATI cards


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 24, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I mentioned it the score the quoted post has a much lower score than I would expect for that card.
> 
> I get a higher score than that.





BarbaricSoul said:


> Metal Racer's GTX580 got it's ass handed to it by my 5870. This bench definently favors AMD/ATI cards



Yeah, that's just how this benchmark works. Those scores are perfectly normal for GTX480. Part of the reason I got rid of mine. You can youtube other benches with nVidia GTX480, and you'll find they all get around the same numbers.


It's OpenGL, so is highly dependant on CPU speed, too. My same system, but stock:





Notice the OpenGl FPS drop of like 20%, when CPU speed is dropped near 25%. that's why I use this benchmark in reviews, as it is highly sensitive to CPU performance(of course).


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, that's jsut how this benchmark works. Those scores are perfectly normal for GTX480. Part of the reason I got rid of mine. You can youtube other benches with nVidia GTX480, and you'll find they all get around the same numbers.
> 
> 
> It's OpenGL, so is highly dependant on CPU speed, too.



Read my post agian cadaveca, I was referring to MetalRacer's GTX580 system, and we both have the same CPU and I would imagine he has his clocked atleast close to what I was benching at (4.4ghz)


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 24, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Read my post agian cadaveca, I was referring to MetalRacer's GTX580 system, and we both have the same CPU and I would imagine he has his clocked atleast close to what I was benching at (4.4ghz)



Doesn't negate the fact that nVidia cards are slower in OpenGL on this benchmark. The graphics are very simply calculations compared to tody's games, so the higher shader count of AMD cards is preferred.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, I thought opengl nvidia had the edge over AMD.

My mistake.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Doesn't negate the fact that nVidia cards are slower in OpenGL on this benchmark.



so it's like I said, this bench prefers AMD cards. IMHO, no way a single 5870 should be able to beat a GTX580.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 24, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Thanks guys, I thought opengl nvidia had the edge over AMD.
> 
> My mistake.



Totally depends on the app. AMD's OpenGL driver is actually quite buggy with a few apps right now(including photoshop), so you could say, if ya wanted, that extra OpenGL speed is given, but stability is taken away.



BarbaricSoul said:


> IMHO, no way a single 5870 should be able to beat a GTX580.



I disagree. Theoretical math performance of AMD cards is higher than nV cards, if you can utilize the shaders effectively. Most games do not. You cannot base performance by games alone, as Bitcoin highlights. nV cards SUCK at Bitcoin for this very same reason.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 24, 2011)

OpenGL Driver Support i could download this driver and test it but i really cant be bothered.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 24, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Thats because CINEBENCH doesn't have Crossfire or SLI support .



Well, actually you can force it...







But, it does not make a real difference in the score from using only one card:







eVGA GTX460 SC EE

I also noticed the highest scores are ATI cards.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 24, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> Well, actually you can force it...
> 
> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/CinebenchSLi12-24-11.jpg
> 
> ...



forcing it doesn't do any think also doesn't work.


----------



## Irony (Dec 24, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111224/Capture293.jpg



Whats your card?

Awesome score by the way. Now they'll have to rename cinebench 11.5 to Cinebench 15.1


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 24, 2011)

Irony said:


> Whats your card?
> 
> Awesome score by the way. Now they'll have to rename cinebench 11.5 to Cinebench 15.1



I'm running a 5870 + 5850.

Thanks.


----------



## trickson (Dec 24, 2011)

This BM is just dumb it only tests OpenGL and hardly loads the CPU or GPU for get about Crossfire ! 
I think they need to improve it a lot .


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 24, 2011)

whats goin on here? i get the red pixels thingy when i run the openGL part, wth do i do?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 24, 2011)

lower OC, or try different driver.


----------



## mm67 (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Arctucas (Dec 24, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> forcing it doesn't do any think also doesn't work.



As I said.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 24, 2011)

xxdozer32 said:


> whats goin on here? i get the red pixels thingy when i run the openGL part, wth do i do?



Go into Graphics properties, 3d and set let application decide, then restart Cinebench


----------



## erocker (Dec 24, 2011)

HD 6950 1gb


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 24, 2011)

I7 2600k @ 4.6 GHz
HD6950 @ 800/1250(1536 shader)


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 24, 2011)

trickson said:


> This BM is just dumb it only tests OpenGL and hardly loads the CPU or GPU for get about Crossfire !
> I think they need to improve it a lot .



It's an opengl test :S

And it loads the GPU fine.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 24, 2011)

AMD Radeon HD 6870 @900/1050


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 25, 2011)

hmmmm


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't worry man CINEBENCH was made by a ATI fan boy.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 25, 2011)

^lulz, i got better results using Kombuster


----------



## erocker (Dec 25, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Don't worry man CINEBENCH was made by a ATI fan boy.



Cinebench has been around before ATi


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 25, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Ok Brandon, one up this one-
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111224/cinebench3.jpg



I cannot one up this one LOL I tried for a higher GPU clock but I think My last cinebench is the highest it will go HAHA. your extra shaders help it out alot!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I cannot one up this one LOL I tried for a higher GPU clock but I think My last cinebench is the highest it will go HAHA. your extra shaders help it out alot!



Good, I don't know how much more I could have gotten, but I can say I can't get 950 on the core, so I was real close.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 25, 2011)

The highest I got was 1025 core 1225 mem


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 25, 2011)

my memory can do up to 1249. 1250 or higher and crash time pretty quickly. I just wish I could get to 1000mhz on the core like a 5850 can.


----------

